# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  back up and restore

## baran_mahdavi

سلام دوستان خسته باشید.
من میخوام از بانکم بک اپ بگیرم. البته یه کدهایی هم دارم.
ولی وقتی روی یه بانک دیگه تست می کنم  موقعی که restore می کنم خطا میده.
از دوستان کسی میتونه کمکی کنه؟ ممنون میشم.
این کد بک اپ:
-- Create a logical backup device for data backups of AdventureWorks.
USE master
GO
--create proc SP_back_up
--as
EXECsp_addumpdevice'disk','AdvWorksData', 
'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\BACKUP\AdvWorksData.bak'
-- Back up the full AdventureWorks database.
BACKUPDATABASE AdventureWorks
TO AdvWorksData

و این هم کد restore:
RESTOREDATABASE AdventureWorks
FROM AdvWorksData

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
اگر دیتابیس روی Full Recovery Model هست، در انتهای دستور Restore عبارت with replace رو اضافه کنید

----------


## سمانه علوی فر

برای بک آپ گرفتن از کد زیر استفاده کن:




 SqlConnection objconnection = new SqlConnection("SERVER = (local) ; DATABASE = ac ; INTEGRATED SECURITY = true;");
                SqlCommand objcommand = new SqlCommand();
                objcommand.Connection = objconnection;
               objcommand.CommandText = "BACKUP DATABASE acc TO DISK = '" + path + FileName + "' WITH FORMAT";
                objconnection.Open();
                objcommand.ExecuteNonQuery();
                objconnection.Close();
                MessageBox.Show("تهيه نسخه پشتيبان از اطلاعات با موفقيت انجام شد");



برای ریستور کردن از کد زیر استفاده کن:


RESTORE DATABASE [ac] FROM  DISK = N'F:\BackUp.bak' WITH  FILE = 1,  MOVE N'acc_Data' TO N'F:\ac.mdf',  MOVE N'acc_Log' TO N'F:\ac_log.ldf',  KEEP_REPLICATION,  NOUNLOAD,  REPLACE,  STATS = 10
GO





این کدش هست
تشکر هم بکن ازم ثواب داره :D

----------


## baran_mahdavi

> سلام دوست عزیزم،
> اگر دیتابیس روی Full Recovery Model هست، در انتهای دستور Restore عبارت with replace رو اضافه کنید


سلام
میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین
چطوری باید بفهمم که دیتابیس روی full recovery model  هست

----------


## sall_2005_1363

salam
این کدا رو از کجا یادگرقتید راهنماییم کنید ممنون  می شم یه کمی خودمو بروز کنم.البته من لیسانس برق دارم.
 متشکرم

----------

